# Diablo 3 ohne Beta Key spielen ( Emulator) legal !



## Elathar (19. März 2012)

******


----------



## Tikume (19. März 2012)

/reported


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. März 2012)

So, bis zur Klärung ob es ok ist oder nicht erstmal geschlossen.


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2012)

Keine Klärung notwendig.  Thema weg - thread zu.


----------

